# Wifi McDo ????



## BiquetteEnvolee (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,

Bient&#244;t le d&#233;part en vacances, et j'aurai aim&#233; savoir comment me connecter au Wifi chez Mc Do, avec mon MacBook.
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re donc me renseigner maintenant au lieu de rester en rade apr&#232;s....

Comme je n'y connais pas grand chose :rose: , faut-il acheter quelque chose avant ou configurer quelque chose ??? 
Car j'ai lu qu'il fallait poss&#233;der un "assistant Wi-Fi personnel"...

Voil&#224;, merci de m'&#233;clairer sur le sujet!

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous !


----------



## elKBron (10 Juillet 2007)

tu as tant envie que cela de salir ton mac ?


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

Non, tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre que ton mac


----------



## boddy (10 Juillet 2007)

Je pense que tu parles du réseau [SIZE=-1]hotspots.
Tu trouveras des renseignements sur le site de ton opérateur pour ton mobile. C'est avec lui que tu recevras les codes de connexion pour les minutes ou heures que tu achètes pour surfer avec ton ordi.

Mais, j'ai jamais utilisé 

[/SIZE]


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Ben déjà tu ne consomme rien ! parce que la graisse se fera un bonheur de salir ton macbook !

Et puis j'espère pour toi que ton macbook n'est pas noir parce que sinon tu ne vas pas rester longtemps chez macdo


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Juillet 2007)

Déjà sache que tous les MacDo sont loin d'offrir le Wifi...
A Paris y'en a pas mal mais en province c'est tout à fait autre chose!
Va sur leur site français et il faut regarder dans la liste des restaurants, y'a une recherche avec le critère "wifi".

Sinon à part un portable équipé du wifi, on a besoin de rien de spécial.


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Je pense que tu parles du r&#233;seau [SIZE=-1]hotspots.
> Tu trouveras des renseignements sur le site de ton op&#233;rateur pour ton mobile. C'est avec lui que tu recevras les codes de connexion pour les minutes ou heures que tu ach&#232;tes pour surfer avec ton ordi.
> 
> Mais, j'ai jamais utilis&#233;
> ...



Non non, elle veut surfer gratos au MacDo (enfin faut au moins prendre une glace ou un coca sur place en th&#233;orie), pas exploiter un service type SFR ou Orange payant...

Edit: Franchement qu'on soit pas fan de MacDo et de sa graisse je suis totalement d'accord (encore qu'en terrasse un MacDo ca peut le faire l'&#233;t&#233, mais c'est bien une des rares chaines qui a fait l'effort d'implanter du wifi dans certains &#233;tablissements, alors que les hotels en France ont la facheuse habitude de faire payer ce truc, ce qui au vu de l'investissement que ca leur coute est un peu ridicule (alors qu'ils offrent Canal+ ou le Sat, bref chercher l'erreur)...


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

Au passage, j'ai pay&#233; 15 &#8364; les 1 heure de connexion WiFi, dans un h&#244;tel 4 &#233;toiles... L'Holiday Inn... Vive les 4 &#233;toiles 

Et sinon, y'a vraiment besoin de rien chez McDO


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Au passage, j'ai payé 15  les 1 heure de connexion WiFi, dans un hôtel 4 étoiles... L'Holiday Inn... Vive les 4 étoiles
> 
> Et sinon, y'a vraiment besoin de rien chez McDO



Combien d'étoile chez mac do ????


----------



## Dramis (10 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et sinon, y'a vraiment besoin de rien chez McDO



Si, apporter un truc à mettre sur la table, la graisse de clown ça fait pas jolie.

Si tu veux pas te faire emmerder, tu prends un thé et puis ut surf


----------



## blaco (10 Juillet 2007)

Eh, gars, va voir le site du "Bocuse" américain... :love: :love: :love:  C'est pas gratuit  
Tu as certaines stations serivces ou restaurant dit "normaux" qui offrent ça gratuitement :love:


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Combien d'étoile chez mac do ????


 
Aucune idée  Peut-être -15


----------



## dvd (10 Juillet 2007)

oublie pas d'emmener la prise de courant ou un groupe electrogène


----------



## boddy (10 Juillet 2007)

dvd a dit:


> oublie pas d'emmener la prise de courant ou un groupe electrogène



et des lingettes  :rateau:


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben d&#233;j&#224; tu ne consomme rien ! parce que la graisse se fera un bonheur de salir ton macbook !



Et pas seulement le MacBook. Les art&#232;res, c'est plus difficile &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer. :rateau:


Ceci dit, &#224; moyen terme, on se dirige &#224; moyen terme vers des acc&#232;s gratuits, ou +/- gratuits (en temps que client)...


----------



## blaco (10 Juillet 2007)

Dans un pays réputé pour sa gastronomie, pourquoi ne demande-tu pas simplement comment surfer en vacances... tu aurais plus de répnses sérieuses BiquetteEnvolee :love: :love: :love: 
Car là ça sent le roussi (d'huile de frites) :love:


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et pas seulement le MacBook. Les artères, c'est plus difficile à récupérer. :rateau:
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, à moyen terme, on se dirige à moyen terme vers des accès gratuits, ou +/- gratuits (en temps que client)...



Ben c'est mal barré, c'est beaucoup plus dans l'intérêt d'Orange et cie de refourguer des cartes prépayées d'accès 3G and co pour le moment, ou de polluer les gares SNCF avec leurs hotspots payants.
Je pense que le seul truc qui pourrait vraiment faire du mal à cette tendance mercantile c'est les réseaux gratuits qui vont arriver dans certains arrondissements (mais pas sûr qu'il n'y ait pas certaines restrictions sur le temps de surf autorisé).


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2007)

Mickjagger a dit:


> Je pense que le seul truc qui pourrait vraiment faire du mal &#224; cette tendance mercantile c'est les r&#233;seaux gratuits qui vont arriver dans certains arrondissements (mais pas s&#251;r qu'il n'y ait pas certaines restrictions sur le temps de surf autoris&#233.



Oui, &#231;a va commencer comme &#231;a. Il faut voir que l'on en est qu'au d&#233;but, l&#224;...


----------



## blaco (10 Juillet 2007)

En Suisse, à Lausanne par exemple, plein d'endroits stratégiques, (places importantes, etc.) ont l'accès wifi gratuit :love:
Même certaines villes pensent offrir l'accès Internet gratuit à ses habitants :rateau:


----------



## blaco (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse voici un lien :love: 
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Internet-Wi-Fi-gratuit-a-Lausanne-4768/


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ça va commencer comme ça. Il faut voir que l'on en est qu'au début, là...



Je suis d'accord, mais quand on voit comment l'ADSL "à la maison" s'est vite développé c'est assez impressionnant de voir en France le décalage avec les accès gratuits.

Ca va faire quand meme 8 ans que le 1er iBook avec Airport intégré est sorti et presque 4-5 ans que le Wifi 802.11g est très répandu!

Idéalement je reverais que la moindre bibliotheque, mairie ou autre office du tourisme propose du wifi.


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2007)

Il faut voir qu'internet (grand public) et les r&#233;seaux wifi sont relativement r&#233;cents (un petite quinzaine d'ann&#233;es pour internet). L'&#233;quipement des m&#233;nages a lui aussi consid&#233;rablement chang&#233; ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es.
Je ne dis pas que tout va changer d'ici l'ann&#233;e prochaine, et que l'on aura partout du wifi "gratuit" partout en veux-tu en voil&#224;. 
Mais attend encore 4 ou 5 ans et tu verras.

Quand aux fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s, t'inqui&#232;tes pas, ils s'adapteront et &#233;volueront aussi beaucoup...


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (10 Juillet 2007)

Okaaaay, merci beaucoup everybody 

Je t&#226;cherai de me d&#233;brouiller sans trop t&#226;cher mon joli Mac blanc chez MacDo ....

Bonne soir&#233;e !!!!


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (10 Juillet 2007)

Enfin reste &#224; savoir si le Mc Do d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; est &#233;quip&#233; ....


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (10 Juillet 2007)

Dites, y'aurait-il une &#226;me charitable pour me d&#233;nicher la liste des McDo &#233;quip&#233;s dans le 24?

J'arrive p&#244;  

Merchi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Alors va sur le site macdo dans l'onglet Restaurant et avec la recherche tu peut inclure des critère dont le wifi.
Après des recherches il y en a à Malemort, Treleisac, Terrasson, Brive la Gallarde.......
Je peut pas t'envoyer l'adresse ça ouvre une fenêtre et je asi pas commment faire, dsl


----------



## jro44 (10 Juillet 2007)

BiquetteEnvolee a dit:


> Dites, y'aurait-il une âme charitable pour me dénicher la liste des McDo équipés dans le 24?
> 
> J'arrive pô
> 
> Merchi



Dans une chaine qui produit _ze famous *Big Mac*_, ce serait le diable  que tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur avec ton *Mac* chez *Mac Do* :love: :love: :love:

Je crois même qu'ils font des desserts aux *pommes* 

Bon, j'arrêtes parce que je pourrai continuer des heures  

Par contre, je n'ai pas de solutions à ton problème ... Désolé et sans rancune 

Sur ce : _j'préfère m'en aller, plutôt qu'd'entre ça, plutôt qu'd'être sourd_ !


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (11 Juillet 2007)

Petit probl&#232;me ( oui, encore un :$): je n'arrive jamais &#224; avoir un affichage correct du site de McDo... &#224; cause de mes 56Ko/s
Et oui, j'habite sur une &#238;le pomm&#233;e, o&#249; il n'y a m&#234;me pas l'ADSL


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

BiquetteEnvolee a dit:


> Et oui, j'habite sur une île pommée, où il n'y a même pas l'ADSL





L'île de france


----------



## jro44 (11 Juillet 2007)

BiquetteEnvolee a dit:


> Petit problème ( oui, encore un :$): je n'arrive jamais à avoir un affichage correct du site de McDo... à cause de mes 56Ko/s
> Et oui, j'habite sur une île pommée, où il n'y a même pas l'ADSL


 
Par contre, sur une île *pommée* ... si il n'y a pas l'ADSL, qu'est ce qu'il doit y avoir comme *Mac*


----------



## chounim (11 Juillet 2007)

y'a toujours pire biquette, la creuse, ne l'oublie jamais!


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (11 Juillet 2007)

Ben.... Y'a le mien .... Mon MacBook ch&#233;ri !


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (11 Juillet 2007)

Et pour info, ma super &#238;le s'appelle Mayotte... Rien que le nom, &#231;a rime avec chiottes !

Roooooh...


----------



## spyan (11 Juillet 2007)

&#192; Bordeaux il y a un super m&#233;ga hyper grand MacDO rue Sainte Catherine, et m&#234;me que l&#224; bas le Wifi est tellemnt puissant qu'on peut le choper gratos depuis l'ext&#233;rieur !!
Vous devriez voir le nombre de types, assis par terre, avec leur portable sur les genoux !!!

Sinon moi je l'ai test&#233; une fois, en achetant un coca ( parce que je suis pas un crevard quand m&#234;me  ) et ca marche super bien !!


----------



## guiguilap (11 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas parce que tu as mang&#233; une fois dans ta vie au MacDo que tu es un crevard...


----------



## spyan (11 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est pas parce que tu as mangé une fois dans ta vie au MacDo que tu es un crevard...



Excuse moi je n'avais pas employé le mot crevard dans ce sens là ! Je voulais dire que j'ai taxé leur connexion Wifi mais en achetant au moins un truc, ici un coca, alors que la majorité des gens squatt le wifi sans rien acheter, ce qui est pour moi l'apanage du crevard !!


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est pas parce que tu as mangé une fois dans ta vie au MacDo que tu es un crevard...



Il parlait des gens qui utilisent le wifi sans consommer ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## spyan (11 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il parlait des gens qui utilisent le wifi sans consommer ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Juste lol


----------



## guiguilap (11 Juillet 2007)

Ah pardon  :rateau:


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (21 Juillet 2007)

Euuuuuuh, recoucou !

J'ai testé l'autre jor de me connecter chez McDo donc, et ça marche paaaaaaaaaas !!      :hein:     :mouais: 

J'ai essayé de me connecter au réseau appelé "McDonalds" puis " Connexion à Internet" affiché "connecté", mais dès que j'ouvrais une page Safari il me disait "vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet .... et blablabla !!"

Alors aideeeez moiii pitiéé !! 
Je sais pas, je ne m'y connais pas trop mais y faudrait pas une carte airport ou je ne sais quoi ??


Merci


----------



## Galphanet (21 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> En Suisse, à Lausanne par exemple, plein d'endroits stratégiques, (places importantes, etc.) ont l'accès wifi gratuit :love:
> Même certaines villes pensent offrir l'accès Internet gratuit à ses habitants :rateau:



Ou ça ? Ou ça ? Moi vouloir ! (Je suis sur Vevey)

Personnellement je croise surtout des réseaux non sécurisés pour manque de configuration..


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2007)

BiquetteEnvolee a dit:


> Euuuuuuh, recoucou !
> 
> J'ai testé l'autre jor de me connecter chez McDo donc, et ça marche paaaaaaaaaas !!      :hein:     :mouais:
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis dans les MacDo Lyonnais équipé. Il faut te mettre sur ta config réseau automatique, sélectionner le réseau MacDonalds. tu ouvres ton navigateur à n'importe quelle adresse et une page MacDo te demande d'accepter la charte. Tu acceptes et c'est parti ...

Perso je trouve que ça dépanne bien 

Sinon pour les réseaux gratuit, je suis plus ennuyé quand je vois que la ville de Paris a déployé des bornes Wifi gratuite dans des parc et que Orange les attaque pour concurrence déloyale. Feraient mieux d'utiliser leur énergie pour leurs clients ...

Ce serait bien d'avoir ça dans le parc de la Tête d'Or à Lyon


----------



## BiquetteEnvolee (22 Juillet 2007)

Mais moi j'ai jamais eu de charte ni rien, m&#234;me si mon ordi disait &#234;tre connect&#233; au r&#233;seau McDonalds !


----------



## jro44 (23 Juillet 2007)

BiquetteEnvolee a dit:


> Je sais pas, je ne m'y connais pas trop mais y faudrait pas une carte airport ou je ne sais quoi ??
> 
> 
> Merci


 
Il est certain que si tu essayes de te connecter à un réseau WiFi, MacDo ou autre, sans une carte WiFi, comme Airport par exemple, ... ça va pas trop le faire


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Il est certain que si tu essayes de te connecter à un réseau WiFi, MacDo ou autre, sans une carte WiFi, comme Airport par exemple, ... ça va pas trop le faire



Je n'avais pas vu ce détail ...      

Dans tes préférences réseaux, tu as un port Airport en plus de Ethernet et Modem ?


----------

